# Mesh filter socks



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a local source for mesh filter socks for my sump. I know BRS has them, but I'm trying to avoid 20.00 shipping on a 24.00 purchase.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Try BWI
http://www.bwiplumbing.com/products...ded-Construction-with-PP-Plastic-Collar-.html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Also try GoReef.com (Quebec)

http://www.goreef.com/Filter-Media-Products/


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

talon said:


> Try BWI
> http://www.bwiplumbing.com/products...ded-Construction-with-PP-Plastic-Collar-.html


Thanks, but based on my and other's past experience, Tyler just isn't reliable.



ameekplec. said:


> Also try GoReef.com (Quebec)
> 
> http://www.goreef.com/Filter-Media-Products/


Hey Eric, Matt only has the felt socks which I bought and had made into smaller socks. Problem is that they are hard to clean.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

You could also check out the list of filter media bags at MOPS.
The only product listed that says it's a "mesh bag" is the one from Seachem.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How soon do you need them? I'm anticipating a BRS order relatively soon so you can hitch onto that if you'd like. I'll probably order in a month or so though...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> How soon do you need them? I'm anticipating a BRS order relatively soon so you can hitch onto that if you'd like. I'll probably order in a month or so though...


That would work, I'll send you a PM and we can figure it out.

Thanks!


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

I saw NAFB carry it today.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

talon said:


> I saw NAFB carry it today.


Sweet, I have to visit John this week! Thanks Talon.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

NAFB didn't have stock, but could order them in 9.99 ea, min 10. I actually found stock at Oakville Reef Gallery at 5.00 ea (ymmv, you know what I mean if you ever shop there). 

Thanks for the leads guys.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know how big your filter is, but I've always used nylons from Chinatown! Just buy inexpensive ladies' nylons, rinse well, and then sew them yourself. They're really cheap.


----------

